

Show HN: Trigger 3.0 get the news 49 minutes being it starts trending - jimiwen
http://www.thetrigger.io/

======
jimiwen
Here at Trigger we're all ravenous consumers of information. We really love
some of the existing app solutions but we noticed a few drawbacks. The
majority sacrificed timeliness for social relevance or depth. We often got our
news later than friends who weren't using aggregators! We also found ourselves
living in an increasingly small filter bubble because many of these apps were
defining what we'd be interested in by what's popular in our social graph.
Trigger is our first attempt at addressing these problems. We hand curate
sources (to ensure quality inputs) and use a predictive algorithm to bring you
news before it starts trending.

We've also got a kind of cool "extra-social" discovery feature OVERLOOKED that
finds the most interesting things your social graph ISN'T reading.

We'd love if you'd check us out and let us know what you think over at
itunes.apple.com/us/app/id968265755

